# Sta green crab ex plus on 4 week old lawn



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

The package says don't use until 60 days after overseeding(in my case newly seeded lawn) or until after the 2nd mow whichever is longer. I just had my 2nd mow today. Crabgrass is starting to become abundant. Should I wait a total of 60 days?
Aditionally I can't seem to find information on how long after fertilizing with it that I should wait to allow dogs and children on it. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Can you tell me the active ingredient in that product?


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

It's prodiamine


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

That is a pre emergent and isnt going to kill the crabgrass it will just prevent most seeds from successfully germinating, including your bermuda seed. I'm not an expert on this site but I'd look for something like quinclorac or celsius to kill the weeds. 
Make sure to read the label on anything from the big box store if you go that route. It should tell you how long to wait. 
What type of Bermuda seed did you buy? I think some types have better resistance to herbicides.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

I have a Sultan mohawk blend. I will go ahead and hold off on that fertilizer for now as I didn't realize it was a pre-ermergent. Back to Lowes I go. I want to get Celsius since I've seen great reviews on this site but it's a little pricy.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Celsius is not rated for crabgrass although some have reported success with using it on young crabgrass. I would personally like for something with quinclorac as the AI.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Can you get MSMA in the Va ?


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Can you get MSMA in the Va ?


I'm not sure. Quick Google search was inconclusive.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Here's what I ended up getting. Sprayed half the lawn with the weed killer but did it a little light. It says wait until the 4th mow for Bermuda grass newly seeded lawns. I hope I didn't burn it up. 
I put the fertilizer down this morning and watered it. 
It has nothing about how long to keep pets and people off of it but a google search says 24 hours after watering.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

How did you apply the weed killer? A spritz of the plant is all you need at this stage. It's a pretty strong mix. it has 2-4D quinclorac and dicamba. 
How much fertilizer did you put down on your 3500 square foot? That bag covers 12,000 square feet.
What type of Bermuda do you have ? Just curious 
And pictures please. Lol lol


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> How did you apply the weed killer? A spritz of the plant is all you need at this stage. It's a pretty strong mix. it has 2-4D quinclorac and dicamba.
> How much fertilizer did you put down on your 3500 square foot? That bag covers 12,000 square feet.
> What type of Bermuda do you have ? Just curious
> And pictures please. Lol lol


I have pictures posted in my "Bermuda adventure". Measured out actual square footage this morning since building a play area and mulching near the house. It's more like 2200 give or take a few hundred square feet.
I sprayed one side of the lawn which is about 900 sq feet. I essentially sprayed the whole lawn because I thought it was Bermuda safe... I went out today and saw some browsing on the Bermuda. On the weeds..not so much. 
I mixed it per the directions on the bottle which made 1 gallon mix good for 500 sq ft. 
As for the fertilizer I used a coffee can and measured out about 5 scoops. I calculated 5.5 lbs needed and 5 scoops of a coffee can gave me about 5 lbs. I didn't fill it to the brim either. The bag I got is the same sku number but slightly different packaging and it says it's good for 17500 sqft. Again I based all calculations off what the bag called for(2.5 lbs per 1000 sq ft)

Pardon my daughter in the photo lol but the one with my daughter in it is the area I sprayed with weed killer. I fertilized the whole yard. Oh and it's Sultan and mohawk blend


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

You actually need 4 pounds per 1000 square feet to have 1 pound of nitrogen ( 4.16 to be exact )
If you have 2200 sq ft then you need 9 pounds of nitrogen for the entire 2200 sq ft


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> You actually need 4 pounds per 1000 square feet to have 1 pound of nitrogen ( 4.16 to be exact )
> If you have 2200 sq ft then you need 9 pounds of nitrogen for the entire 2200 sq ft


I redid the math. Since the bag I got says it covers 17500 sq ft(remember I said what's listed online isn't exactly like the bag I got in the store even though the sku is the same) , i got about 6 lbs for 2200.
50/17500=x/2200 solve for x. X=6.28 
So my math was off lol


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok you are more than likely correct since I don't know the numbers of the nitrogen content. 
Yet Based on the bag shown online they gave you the correct square footage for I pound of N. So we can assume that your bag is correct as well. 
I see you did your math based on the label on the bag 
Be careful a lot of different bags of ( for example 22-0-11 ) May say they cover different square feet. One company may say its 22-0-11 covers 12000 square feet. While the other company of 22-0-11 may say it covers up to 24,000 sq ft. In such a situation your calculations will result in different amounts of nitrogen. 
Many companies do this for marketing purposes. Which would a novice pick up? A bag that covers 12,000 or a bag that covers 24,000. They are the same fertilizer but one of them, if you use your calculations,is being put down at half rate. 
Often better to do calculations based on Nitrogen content. So that these marketing ploys don't fool us.

I digress 
You probably already know all of this I'm just giving out the information for others who read the thread.
The lawn care nut does excellent videos of the calculations I just can't figure out how to copy and post the link from my iPad.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok you are more than likely correct since I don't know the numbers of the nitrogen content.
> Yet Based on the bag shown online they gave you the correct square footage for I pound of N. So we can assume that your bag is correct as well.
> I see you did your math based on the label on the bag
> Be careful a lot of different bags of ( for example 22-0-11 ) May say they cover different square feet. One company may say its 22-0-11 covers 12000 square feet. While the other company of 22-0-11 may say it covers up to 24,000 sq ft. In such a situation your calculations will result in different amounts of nitrogen.
> ...


Hmmm you seem to be right sir. The lawn care nut video I looked up had the same formula using the suggested coverage on the bag. I looked at the Bermuda Bible post which had a video on how to calculate nitrogen and came up with 9.1 lbs of fertilizer. Interestingly enough when I applied the algebra to the same percentage of fertilizer in the picture I posted which says covers 12000, I ended up with 9.1 lbs of fertilizer required. That's how they get you! Good looking out for us nubs!
I only have a couple more questions on this topic lol
(for now):

Does it matter if the type of nitrogen is slow release or fast release in regards to the amount you put down and how often you put it down? I believe the Bible says apply nitrogen every month during the summer growing season.

Since I only out about 5 lbs on my lawn shall I go ahead and throw another 4 down?

I really appreciate all the help. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ahhh Slow or fast release is like asking people what's better apples or oranges. 
Your preference but you can get fertilizer that is 50/50. Half fast half slow. That's what I use. 
If it's 4 days before 4th of July and you want your lawn to be awesome use fast release. But your gonna be mowing a lot. 
There are so many ways that people apply fertilizer. It's up to you. ( I know I'm not giving you a direct answer)
But try to stay at around 1 pound of Nitrogen per month. Give or take a bit. 
So with fast release a lot of the nitrogen can be lost to volitzation (burn off) or run off etc. before it gets absorbed by the plant. So some people apply half a pound of N every 2 weeks. Some people just Throw er Down and put down the entire pound. Depends on time and effort and weather. Both ways are fine. 
With 50/ 50 fertilizers just put it all down.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the help. Now if I can just get it to grow where the tree stumps were ground lol
I need to stop these weeds too


----------

